# Repertoire?



## Daniel

What is your currently repertoire?

Mine is

Suites by Rameau
Some preludes and fugues by Bach (Welltemperd Clavier)
Beethoven "The tempest" Sonata
Beethoven 32 Variations c-minor
Mozart piano concert No 21 C-major
Schubert Sonata a-minor and Impromptu E-flat major

(began the Goldberg variations by Bach)


----------



## 009

Oh...finally there's a decent section for pianists.
Alright I'm working on Liszt's Sonata in B minor right now, and Beethoven Concerto 2 in Bflat major. Have a concert dued Sunday and Monday. Wish me all the luck. I really need it.


----------



## Daniel

Oh Liszt Sonata, got sick, when i saw it the first time 

The Beethoven B-flat is wonderful, wish you all the best. What orchester will accompeigne you?


----------



## 009

SSO, The Singapore Symphony Orchestra. It's an outreach programme presented by ex- homecomming series musicians/Lasalle College alumnis for the Singapore Piano Festival. Very Casual concert.


----------



## baroque flute

YOu guys are great at the piano--congratulations!! I couldn't play a concerto.  My reportoire consists of MOzart: SOnata 15 in C, the last 2 movements of Sonata 10 in C, Rondo Alla Turca, and I'm working on Fantasy in D minor. Beethoven: MOonlight SOnata-first movement, Sonata in G. Bach: Prelude NO. 1 in C from the Well-tempered Clavier, two minuets in G, Air on the G-String. Handel: Minuet From Suite 3 of the Water Music, Minuet from Berenice.


----------



## Nox

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 16 2004, 12:38 PM
> *Alright I'm working on Liszt's Sonata in B minor right now, and Beethoven Concerto 2 in Bflat major. Have a concert dued Sunday and Monday. Wish me all the luck. I really need it.
> [snapback]18[/snapback]​*


Good Luck...but I don't think you'll need it...I have the feeling you're all pro! Break a leg! (Er, or do we only wish actors that???)


----------



## Nox

By the way...I know what a rep is...but maybe not in the complete sense of the word...do you count in your rep all the works that you know well enough to perform publically, or also stuff you're working on? What about pieces you've performed in the past and have gotten rusty on?


----------



## Daniel

> *Fantasy in D minor*


I love that fantasia! Did you know that the major ending was reconstructed by a pupil of Mozart?



> *.do you count in your rep all the works that you know well enough to perform publically, or also stuff you're working on? What about pieces you've performed in the past and have gotten rusty on?*


I thought it was the stuff you are working on right now


----------



## Nox

Main Entry: rep·er·toire 
Pronunciation: 're-p&®-"twär
Function: noun
Etymology: French répertoire, from Late Latin repertorium
1 a : a list or supply of dramas, operas, pieces, or parts that a company or person is prepared to perform b : a supply of skills, devices, or expedients <part of the repertoire of a quarterback>; broadly : AMOUNT, SUPPLY <an endless repertoire of summer clothes> c : a list or supply of capabilities <the instruction repertoire of a computer>
2 a : the complete list or supply of dramas, operas, or musical works available for performance <our modern orchestral repertoire> b : the complete list or supply of skills, devices, or ingredients used in a particular field, occupation, or practice <the repertoire of literary criticism>


----------



## Quaverion

Right now I'm working on Zapateado and Symphony Espagnole.


----------



## 009

> *Main Entry: rep·er·toire
> Pronunciation: 're-p&®-"twär
> Function: noun
> Etymology: French répertoire, from Late Latin repertorium
> 1 a : a list or supply of dramas, operas, pieces, or parts that a company or person is prepared to perform ...*


LOL...interesting.


----------



## The Angel of Music

:lol: I have a piano/keyboard....and I am ust begining...hey..I can play twinkle little star without any chords!!! LOL!!!


----------



## CT999

umm... right now i'm working on Bartok's Roumanian Dance 8a,
Beethoven's Pastoral (Rondo), Debussy's Valse Romantique, Szymanowski's Etude III.... so hard to find time to practice high school sucks  .


----------



## Quaverion

I just found two better songs to work on: Tzigane and La Tambourin. B)


----------



## becky

Well, I can definitely play Chopsticks.  Also Heart and Soul. B) I can also play most melodies on it ... but there you have it. I've had no formal piano training! I do plan on learning when I get a piano or a good keyboard (more likely.)  I have a little keyboard now that is used to tune an A and to entertain my daughter!


----------



## Harvey

Prepared to perform...
Then I guess my repertoire is empty! 

Anyway, I'm working on these pieces. I'm nowhere near DW's level.
Chopin Ballade 1
Bach Partita 2
Debussy Prelude 2 (a competition requires a contemporary work)
Many Chopin Etudes
Rach 2, only Mvt. 1


----------



## 009

> *Anyway, I'm working on these pieces. I'm nowhere near DW's level.
> Chopin Ballade 1
> Bach Partita 2
> Debussy Prelude 2 (a competition requires a contemporary work)
> Many Chopin Etudes
> Rach 2, only Mvt. 1*


Yr taking part in a competition? When? Wish u all the best! :lol: 
So the Rach is for the finals right? Playing with which orchestra?


----------



## Daniel

Update to my currently repertoire: 

Now working on:

Bach: Praels and Fugues
Haydn: Variations f-minor (so wonderful)
Mendelssohn: Variations serieuses
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodie 6


----------



## Harvey

The competition is the sixth of November.
The Rach is for my school, with my school's orchestra.


----------



## 009

> _Originally posted by Harvey_@Oct 1 2004, 08:39 PM
> *The competition is the sixth of November.
> The Rach is for my school, with my school's orchestra.
> [snapback]2241[/snapback]​*


Wow...6th? So close!!! Are u looking foward to it?
Wish u all the BEST!!!



> *The Rach is for my school, with my school's orchestra*


Playing with a live orchestra is the best thing that can happen to a pianist... It's a dream come true!!! 
Let us know how it goes when the time comes. I'm so excited for u!!! :lol:


----------



## Daniel

The first time you are playing with an orchestra, Harvey?

I wish you all the best too!!!


----------



## Harvey

Thanks DW and Daniel.  

I've never taken competitions very seriously though. And the orchestra? I'll be lucky if all of them follow the key signature. :lol:


----------



## 009

> _Originally posted by Harvey_@Oct 2 2004, 07:30 PM
> *
> I'll be lucky if all of them follow the key signature. :lol:
> [snapback]2257[/snapback]​*


Huh?!?  
:lol:


----------



## BrokenViolist

hey.. IM PLAYING PRELUDE AND FUGUE ..lol.. its an auditioning thing along with bacchanale(a really good piece.. and a couple others.. good luck.. o yea I PLAY THE VIOLA


----------



## Nox

...congrats Harvey! And welcome to BrokenViolist...I have a viola too...luv it!!!...


----------



## 009

YEAH! 1 more violist in 'our' collection!!! Yipee!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Daniel

I am just working on Mendelssohn's Variations serieuses...and must say, they are one of best variations cycles ever written. He really masters this form, and it is so much fun to play!


----------



## ilovebeethoven

Here's what i'm working on right now...

BEETHOVEN Sonata in C major Op. 53 "Waldstein"
MOZART Sonata no. 14b in C minor
BRAHMS Intermezzos no. 1 and 2 from Klavierstucke Op. 18
RAVEL Miroirs
CHOPIN Etude in A-flat major Op. 25 no. 1

this is all for my ARCT exam next year.. I will need to perform the above pieces (minus the beethoven) in addition to:

BACH Partita No. 2 in C minor
GINASTERA Suite de danzas criollas


----------



## Daniel

Welcome, ilovebeethoven!

A nice repertoire! What is an ARCT exam? 

With the Waldstein I found it very difficult to form out real "music" out of the beginning staccatos.

I don't know the Ginastera yet. Is it worth to be listened to? 

Greetings, 
Daniel


----------



## Matthias

Hey! Here is what I was working on the last year:

Chopin: 
nearly all Walses (I learned the most walses a few years ago but I often play them)
Balade No. 1
Etude Op 10 No 5,6,12
Polonaise Op.40 No 1 , Op. 44
Some Preludes
Fantasie Impromptu ( I love it )

Schubert:
Some Impromptus

Scharwenka:
Polish Dances



Its not a big repertoire because I started playing 7 years ago but I love Chopin and that is important


----------



## ilovebeethoven

I am unfamiliar with the Ginastera as well... but all of the professors/teachers I have worked with thoroughly convinced me that i would absolutely love it. Gotta take advice from people you trust.

ARCT exam is a musical exam past level 10 (Royal Conservatory of Music in Canada).
You need to play one selection from each of the six lists:
List A: Works by J. S. Bach 
List B: Classical Repertoire
List C: Romantic Repertoire A
List D: Romantic Repertoire B
List E: 20th Century/Contemporary Work
List F: Concert Etude

i am planning on doing mine next year because i will need all the time to prepare all of my selections to their highest level.


----------



## Daniel

@ Matthias: A great repertoire. Chopin's ballade: wonderful    Chopin etudes need time for me . Did you learn them quickly? Schubert is always awesome .

@ilovebeethoven: Thanks, I didn't know this exam yet, am sure Nox will know it maybe...What other music-exams are there in Canada? And please let us know, how the Ginastera is.


----------



## ilovebeethoven

Well, there are two major conservatories in Canada.

Royal Conservatory of Music is the most popular one, but I don't think you get as much out of the program as you do Conservatory Canada. I myself am an RCM student, just because it is more accessible where I live. I am not very well-versed with Conservatory Canada, but i will try to describe RCM exams as well as i can

RCM has 10 grades that progressively increase in difficulty. You progress to the next grade by passing a practical exam. Not all students choose to take exams, but you can earn credits in high school by completing them. The RCM Practical exams consist of 
1) repertoire: you choose one piece from each list to perform. levels one to six(?) have three lists, levels seven(?) to ten have four lists. 
2) technique: you need to play scales, triads, four-note chords, arpeggios, etc. (technical requirements) for given keys in each grade. Grade one technique is very simple, just c and g major scales (hands seperately) and triads, while grade ten technique is major, harmonic minor, melodic minor, seperated by a 3rd, seperated by a 6th, and octave scales, solid and broken four-note chords, arpeggios and inversions, dominant and diminished sevenths and inversions, arpeggios of dominant and diminished sevenths and inversions for every major and minor key.
3) studies: you need to play 2 studies/etudes out of the level book. they are each worth 5 marks on the exam. 
4) sight reading and ear tests: speaks for itself.

once you have completed grade 10, there are other options available to continue: Performers' ARCT and Teachers' ARCT. Performer's ARCT, which I am currently working on, consists solely of performing 6 pieces and answering questions about them from the examiner. Teacher's ARCT is hardcore technique, sight reading, and ear tests.

RCM also has theory exams. Preliminary, Grade 1, and Grade 2 rudiments (the numbers do not correspond to practical exam grade levels) are basic theory skills such as writing chords, scales, cadences, basic music analysis, and italian terms. Preliminary Rudiments corresponds to grade 5 piano, Grade 1 Rudiments to Grade 6 piano, Grade 2 rudiments to grade 7 and 8 piano. After that, theory branches out into subsections, including grade 3, 4, and 5 harmony; grade 3, 4, and 5 music history, grade 5 and 6 counterpoint, and grade 5 and 6 analysis. after all this there is a hardcore ARCT theory exam. I doubt many people make it that far (giggles) as it takes a long time to master all the concepts in each grade.

I have completed my grade 2 to 10 piano exams, and am currently working on repertoire for my ARCT exam. I am planning on doing my Performer's ARCT exam next winter. In RCM Theory, I have completed preliminary, grade 1, and grade 2 rudiments and grade 3 and 4 harmony. I am now studying grade 3 history and hope to complete that exam in the spring. 

That about covers it.


----------



## Daniel

Thanks for the detailed answer. 

Many parallels here, just with different names. So you want to become a performer?

Good luck with your preparing and exams!!


----------



## ilovebeethoven

I do not want to be a performer at all.. I am just enjoy playing repertoire a lot more than technique.

I would love to get my degree in keyboard performance and keep going on to a doctorate.... I think I would either like to teach piano in a university or conduct an orchestra.. but I still have plenty of time to think about it.


----------



## BrokenViolist

Reportoire for Violist:

3rd Position Scales Book(red cover)
Suzuki Volume 4, Viola Concerto in G Major, Concerto for Violin in A minor
Kruetzer Scales studies, (yellow cover)

Songs:

Bachhanale, Themes from the Moldau, Danse Macabre, Rodeo: A copland, Drifen(really cool song), Prelude and Fugue from the Well Tempered Clavier.

and I think Im getting another private lesson since mine is only for 30 minutes.. so i might be adding some stuff!


----------



## 009

Ginastera is considered a D list programme*( out of the usual 4 ) if you play it for your ARCM or other boards. D list as in 20th century. I would say he's a cross breed between Seiber and Albeniz.
Famous for his argentinian dance.
He wrote sonatas also, worth checking it out.


----------



## andantegorgonzola

Hello Friends,

I used to play mostly Brahms, especially opus 116-119. But... i have a new pianoteacher and he told me that i did play everything "like Chopin"... So i try to build in a little Chopinrepertoire... perparing for a studentpeformance in May 2005... which gives me nightmares already... and a challenge as well.

Currently practising

etude opus 10 nr 9 in F-minor
etude opus 25 nr 12 in C-minor
nocturne opus 32 nr 2 in As-major
impromptuse opus 51 in Ges-major

But some i take a "brake" and play Brahms, Schubert and Bach..

Andantegorgonzola 

:wub:


----------



## Hamfast

Repertoire? Now I play some Chopin's pieces like a 
Ballade no 1
etude op.25 no 11
Waltzes op. 18, 34 64
Nocturne C sharp minor op.27
...


----------



## Daniel

Updated repertoire: Working on pieces for an entry exam for conservatory or academy of music:

Still Preludes and Fugues out of Book II of the Welltempered Clavier
Sonata 18th by Beethoven (not sure if I will take it)
Haydn sonata(s)
Chopin etudes out of op. 25 (c-sharp and g-flat major)
Mendelssohn's Rondo capriccioso (not for exam)
and searching for contempory stuff and some good romantic repertoire. Any suggestions?

AND Welcome on the board, Hamfast!

How long have you been playing the piano?

Greetings, 
Daniel


----------



## Hamfast

I want to play Barkarola of Chopin. Now I studied a first ballade


----------



## Daniel

Update: Currently a Capriccio by Mendelssohn and the Wanderer Fantasie by Schubert. Lots to do!

Daniel


----------



## vivaciouswagnerian

> Update: Currently a Capriccio by Mendelssohn and the Wanderer Fantasie by Schubert. Lots to do!


I've been meaning to look into some Mendelssohn piano. Would you suggest anything for an indermediate/getting to advanced pianist? The Wanderer Fantasie is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Daniel

The problem I have in technique with some Mendelssohn music is: it is not so easy in hands, strange, but maybe this kind of technique I didn't learn or played enough.

Intermediate-adanced pieces...What have you been playing currently?

There are of course Mendelssohn's "songs without words", but they are a bit too much cliché for me...I mean if you think of Mendelssohn's pianomusic, you think so often just of his songs, but it would be unfair to his other pieces, which have a wide range. But his songs have a wide range from not so difficult to difficult to play

A nice and not too difficult piece would be his Sonata in g-minor (he wrote it in the age of 11 or so), it has the typical "young" Mendelssohn style.

His Seven Characteristic Pieces op.7 are not too difficult and very typical for Mendelssohn: lyric, counterpointal and fresh pieces.

His Rondo Capriccioso in E-major of course. Has some parts to have a good technique, but lets you hear good progresses!

So far,
Daniel


----------



## liebeslieder

1. Schubert D960
2. Brahms Op.118
3. some Chopin short pieces
4. Beethoven Op.101, PS No.28 
5. Brahms Op.119

the last two (4 & 5) are under way. too busy to play the piano.

i m just an amateur.


----------

